# hello all we are new



## audittdarren (Jul 15, 2008)

, we are new members so thought we would say hello
Audi TT Q sport, Silver/Black based in Staffs
Anyone off to Rockingham on Sunday?

Darren & Rachel


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome  Silver qS great choice see you at Rockingham


----------



## audittdarren (Jul 15, 2008)

see you there yellow TT !!!
Darren & Rach :lol:


----------



## Mike753TT (Jan 2, 2008)

Welcome to both of you, get ready to spend, spend, spend!! :roll:


----------



## audittdarren (Jul 15, 2008)

*Spend? I dont like the sound of that :wink:

Rach & Darren*


----------



## audittdarren (Jul 15, 2008)

pics of the TT


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome ,nice car.


----------

